# VA ASA Qualifier at Liberty University May 1st and 2nd.



## bvfd339 (Aug 16, 2009)

What times does it start and end?


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

bvfd339 said:


> What times does it start and end?


Sat. 8-4 Sun. 11-4

Planning to be there sometime Sat. morning, going to try to put the smackdown on an ole longbeard first though!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bvfd339 said:


> What times does it start and end?


According to the information on 3Dshoots.com 

Registration Times SAT 8am-2pm 
Shoot Info Type: 3D / Rules: ASA 
Sanctioning Org. ASA 
40 targets

SUNDAY:
Date of event May 2, 2010 
Street Address Liberty View Lane 
City/State/Zip Lynchburg, VA 24501 
Website 
Email the Club 
Contact/Phone Brandon Reyes 434-929-2800 
Cost TBD 
Registration Times 8am-2pm 
Shoot Info Type: 3D / Rules: ASA 
Sanctioning Org. ASA


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll be there around 8 Sat morning .I sure hope I shoot beter than last weekend .
Liberty always has a great shoot .Hope to see you there ,Good luck .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> I'll be there around 8 Sat morning .I sure hope I shoot beter than last weekend .
> Liberty always has a great shoot .Hope to see you there ,Good luck .


John said he's banking on another steak dinner. Maybe that where all your luck for last weekend went to--that steak dinner shot.:embara:

Should be a good time this weekend. Can be an awesome day with 40 targets if you're shooting well, could be a long day of you are struggling... hope I enjoy the day.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I know where I'll be this weekend! See ya'll there.........


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I sure hope so Bob .Last weekend I had 2 long days .Another trip to OutBack would be great .
Even if I dont shoot good I'll still have fun shooting at Liberty they always have a great course set up ,and where can you go and shoot 40 targets for 15 buck's .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I will be there around 9:00 Saturday Then planning on shooting at Sherwood in their Field tournament on Sunday.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Feb 15, 2010)

whats the deal for spectators? I've never seen one so I'd love to come see whats the deal and how it goes.. don't know if I can tho, might have both me wee ones with me which wouldn't work (wife is doing her MSF course this weekend).


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

BloodyCactus said:


> whats the deal for spectators? I've never seen one so I'd love to come see whats the deal and how it goes.. don't know if I can tho, might have both me wee ones with me which wouldn't work (wife is doing her MSF course this weekend).


Well to say that this is going to be a BIG shoot is a bit misleading. It's nothing more than a regular 3D shoot which happens to be a ASA state qualifer.
If you have a bow and are a bit "practiced up", your more than welcome to bring the bow and come. Just ask a group at the sign in table if they'd mind if you join them (99% of groups are fine with that) and have your self some fun. If you don't feel comfortable not knowing some of the shot ditances you can use a rangefinder --but you CAN'T turn in your card to be scored that's all. 
If you come to watch you might get to see some of it but not like if you were shooting it. Not all targets are set for people other than the shooters at the stake to be able to see.

Like I said *this is nothing like *an ASA ProAm shoot like was held this past weekend in GA.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sunday*

I/We will be there Sunday. 

I'm bringing my rangefinder though.. for the known 40 Class.

Also gonna see if they need any help since this is their first Qualifier.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Feb 15, 2010)

Bo Bob said:


> Well to say that this is going to be a BIG shoot is a bit misleading. It's nothing more than a regular 3D shoot which happens to be a ASA state qualifer.
> 
> ....
> 
> Like I said *this is nothing like *an ASA ProAm shoot like was held this past weekend in GA.


Thats ok mate, I'm so new to this I've not been to any kinda shoot beyond the indoor lessons I've been taking  I just saw it was 'local' to me is all. 

Think I'm gonna have the kids right now, so hope yall do well on the weekend!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

BloodyCactus said:


> Thats ok mate, I'm so new to this I've not been to any kinda shoot beyond the indoor lessons I've been taking  I just saw it was 'local' to me is all.
> 
> Think I'm gonna have the kids right now, so hope yall do well on the weekend!


Well if it works out your more than welcome to come for sure. Just did want you to think this was a big spectator event. Nobody famous other than John-in-VA will be there. John is known for his quick comments and the catchy quotes. (sorry John I couldn't resisit:shade

If you like we have a shoot in Appomattox next month as well. You can checkout the link in my sig for dates and directions. Probably about another 20 minutes up the road for ya. 
Carefull though, 3D is addicting.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Well if it works out your more than welcome to come for sure. Just did want you to think this was a big spectator event. *Nobody famous* other than John-in-VA will be there. John is known for his quick comments and the catchy quotes. (sorry John I couldn't resisit:shade
> 
> If you like we have a shoot in Appomattox next month as well. You can checkout the link in my sig for dates and directions. Probably about another 20 minutes up the road for ya.
> Carefull though, 3D is addicting.


:shocked: 'Scuse me, I'll be there!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> :shocked: 'Scuse me, I'll be there!!


Hmm, Guess he "looked" right over you. (sorry, that was way too easy)


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Omg*



Kstigall said:


> :shocked: 'Scuse me, I'll be there!!


WOW, I dind't know Kent was gonna be there!!!

Quick!! Alert the Media!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> :shocked: 'Scuse me, I'll be there!!



That's right. I forgot about that attraction.

*LU ASA shoot also staring,....The Worlds Smallest Man.*


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> That's right. I forgot about that attraction.
> 
> *LU ASA shoot also staring,....The Worlds Smallest Man.*


Bo Peep, there are *2* r's in "starring".

"Smallest"? :wink: You never complained before............ Having a bad day?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Bo Peep, there are *2* r's in "starring".
> 
> "Smallest"? :wink: You never complained before............ Having a bad day?


Spelin and Germatics not be my strong point! And yes I have had better days.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Who's shooting around 9:00 on Saturday?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Who's shooting around 9:00 on Saturday?


I can't do 9:00. I expect to be on the course though by 10:00. I need some coaching. Do you think you can help me............................ find someone? :becky:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I can't do 9:00. I expect to be on the course though by 10:00. I need some coaching. Do you think you can help me............................ find someone? :becky:


It might be worth delaying my start in order to help out a con.:wink: especially on the marked yardage part. :laugh:


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Am I correct in understanding that it will be 20 marked and 20 unknown targets? I will be coming to this one, they had a great course layout last month here!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

any hotels close to the shoot? I might drive up saturday and stay for sunday.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

jamerman09 said:


> Am I correct in understanding that it will be 20 marked and 20 unknown targets? I will be coming to this one, they had a great course layout last month here!


I know @ the State ASA shoots they are half known, and figure it out yourself on the other half. Not sure about the Qualifiers.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> any hotels close to the shoot? I might drive up saturday and stay for sunday.


Several!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wingate is only about 1 mile. Days Inn Super 8. Google Hotels by Liberty University would work I'd think.



mag41vance said:


> I know @ the State ASA shoots they are half known, and figure it out yourself on the other half. Not sure about the Qualifiers.


I know they do that for Hunter but it wasn't for the unlimited folks.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Several!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wingate is only about 1 mile. Days Inn Super 8. Google Hotels by Liberty University would work I'd think.
> 
> 
> I know they do that for Hunter but it wasn't for the unlimited folks.


well it looks like at least 2 of us from NC are comming up to spank you girls from twin oaks. see you on sunday


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> well it looks like at least 2 of us from NC are comming up to spank you girls from twin oaks. see you on sunday


Really????!!!! You mean like the last time you came up to Twin Oaks and we whooped ya. *OR* Do you mean like two years ago at the R-100 when you didn't even shoot even. I remember something about a bet with your daughter you ahd about dying your hair purple. Wonder if that ever panned out???????????:embara:

I got the paddle Treesissy.:shade:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Really????!!!! You mean like the last time you came up to Twin Oaks and we whooped ya. *OR* Do you mean like two years ago at the R-100 when you didn't even shoot even. I remember something about a bet with your daughter you ahd about dying your hair purple. Wonder if that ever panned out???????????:embara:
> 
> I got the paddle Treesissy.:shade:


see you in the morning.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> see you in the morning.


Will be there at 1:00. Shooting after church on Sunday.


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bo Bob said:


> Will be there at 1:00. Shooting after church on Sunday.


Good luck, hope y'all shoot better than I did today. whooee


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great coures as always .I also hope you shoot better than I did ,Good luck .


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*shoot*

Great course, but I couldn't get all the way through, the bugs wouldn't leave me alone.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

The cousrse was great, didnt shoot so well but reading the other posts neither did a few others!! I did get a chance to meet some great guys though so it was worth it. Thanks Chris and Ian for letting me shoot with yall had a great time!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Man, I really wanted to make a rare trip up for this one, but Durham County Wildlife Club and its' Field Archery Extravaganza won out by about a 1.5 hour less drive. Then we had a great local shoot today at Montgomery County. I'll get up for one of these someday, though.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

TANC said:


> Man, I really wanted to make a rare trip up for this one, but Durham County Wildlife Club and its' Field Archery Extravaganza won out by about a 1.5 hour less drive. Then we had a great local shoot today at Montgomery County. I'll get up for one of these someday, though.


Yeah right, I even broke out the XXL to shoot with to make you feel at home. Actually I shot like crap, so glad there wasn't anyone else there to witness that.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Bob, I heard Terry kicked your bow over, what's up with that??


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

As soon as I hear about posted scores I will add the link here.
Not too many shot up. I think Kent had a great first 1/2 then faded and still finished up. 
The Kent, "Little engine that could" continues to back up his smack. Good job Kent!
I shot well and judged poorly. Shot my first 2 fives of the year. Got fooled on a Ram and a Huge doe(that wasn't a doe) I burned the edges all day with 11 8's.
I didn't even attempt a 14.
Best I could tell the average of all 40 targets from the red stake was around 34 yds. Most averages for hunter class where I have shot have been 29-31 yards. Very Challening for me all day. I ended 16 down. In Golf that's OK but not 3D archery.
My card looked this ugly:
0- 0's
2-5's = 10
11-8's = 88
19- 10's = 190
8- 12's = 96
0- 14's
Total = 384 (Shameful for sure)

Great Job to all the LU Club Members and faculty that put it together as well as LU archery coach Brandon Reyes for setting the course and putting up with the death threats. 
Guze you are the man. I appreciate the influence and impact you are having on these kids for the Kingdoms sake. God bless you. Archery is a great, but you're teaching them that Living for Christ is where it's at. :thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

great course and will definitly make the trip back for this place.It was pretty cool how they tried to fool us with the first 2 targets in your face then the rest were in the next county.I absolutly loved this range .It was nice to see the ladies from Twin Oaks too.
where will the scores be posted


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Great course! Of course I'm a little biased..... Yea, I'm happy how I shot!

At the half way point I was 12 up. I was surprised but it was a certain amount of luck involved with hitting so many 12's but I did hit the 14 on target #2 on purpose. I've always seemed to shoot the bedded buck low and did it again since he was a few yards further that I had guessed. I got cautious after the turn and though I judged the up hill bear and deer in the powerline correctly I ran both out the top. I think I got 8's on 3 of 4 targets along that stretch. Stopped thinking (being overly cautious) and 12'd the javelina to right the ship..... I think I finished with 5 8's. If I could finish up by any amount every time on courses like the first 20 targets I'd be a happy man!!! 

Lessons learned: 
- Standing in the open with a bright sun above and slightly behind I need to make damn sure I have the peep and sight housing aligned correctly. Must be more careful on anchor-eye-peep-sight housing alignment when the sun is glaring in the peep.
- Practice more up hill shots. I shoot plenty of down hill shots.  I simply needed to hold a bit lower and didn't think about it. Add in being a little cautious and you can easily hit a shave over the 10 ring......
- Got reminded that standing in bright sun and looking into dark woods makes targets appear a bit further.
- I have improved on a couple things to pick up a few points.

I finished 6 up so I have no complaints BUT being 12 up at the turn I _should_ have finished with more. If I shot the course again I could see being even or 2 up at the turn and being real satisfied. Should shoot up on the second half.........

I'm happy as a pig in poo with the results......... I'd love to be 12 up after the first day at an ASA national shoot!  Might have a little pressure on the marked second day though but that is what make sit fun.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Great course! Of course I'm a little biased..... Yea, I'm happy how I shot!
> 
> At the half way point I was 12 up. I was surprised but it was a certain amount of luck involved with hitting so many 12's but I did hit the 14 on target #2 on purpose. I've always seemed to shoot the bedded buck low and did it again since he was a few yards further that I had guessed. I got cautious after the turn and though I judged the up hill bear and deer in the powerline correctly I ran both out the top. I think I got 8's on 3 of 4 targets along that stretch. Stopped thinking (being overly cautious) and 12'd the javelina to right the ship..... I think I finished with 5 8's. If I could finish up by any amount every time on courses like the first 20 targets I'd be a happy man!!!
> 
> ...


 that is good shooting on that range.what class did you shoot? 
That dang bedded buck on the powerline got me big time.I still dont beleive it was as far as it was.
I felt good with my shooting seeing it was my first shoot in semi and am used to the 40 yds class.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> that is good shooting on that range.what class did you shoot?
> That dang bedded buck on the powerline got me big time.I still dont beleive it was as far as it was.
> I felt good with my shooting seeing it was my first shoot in semi and am used to the 40 yds class.


I was shooting Hunter. That would have been a real tough course to shoot for just moving out of a 40 yard class!!! I think the course was about as challenging a course as I've ever shot. I know having 40 targets helps. About the only thing missing I think was shooting from dark to bright. The only "weakness" I saw was there were a few targets in a row starting after the bedded buck that were real close in yardage. If you picked up on that in time you could have used it to get a few extra points. Brandon must have started feeling bad about beating us up on the first 28 or so targets!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I was shooting Hunter. That would have been a real tough course to shoot for just moving out of a 40 yard class!!! I think the course was about as challenging a course as I've ever shot. I know having 40 targets helps. About the only thing missing I think was shooting from dark to bright. The only "weakness" I saw was there were a few targets in a row starting after the bedded buck that were real close in yardage. If you picked up on that in time you could have used it to get a few extra points. Brandon must have started feeling bad about beating us up on the first 28 or so targets!!


yes but it didnt take long for them to get strecthed out after that.I was only 4 down until target 25.It gave me a good taste of what I am in for in that class which I still ended up with a 383.
The shots from the powerline into dark woods made it tough if you had a clarifier in.
good shooting man.,


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I was shooting Hunter. That would have been a real tough course to shoot for just moving out of a 40 yard class!!! I think the course was about as challenging a course as I've ever shot. I know having 40 targets helps. About the only thing missing I think was shooting from dark to bright. The only "weakness" I saw was there were a few targets in a row starting after the bedded buck that were real close in yardage. If you picked up on that in time you could have used it to get a few extra points. Brandon must have started feeling bad about beating us up on the first 28 or so targets!!


6 up is a good score on that course even from hunter. We shot Open and were the first ones out at 8:00 Sat. The sun was brutal on the far side of the powerline, there were a couple of targets that you could barely see the target let alone the scoring rings. Then the wind picked up once we got to the top of the line and it was all downhill from there. I personally feel that course is too small for 40 targets and I don't mind a couple of shots from the sun into the dark but not 25 or so. Eventually hopefully they will cut the lanes longer and get more targets in the woods to keep more shots out of the sun and the wind coming up the powerline.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

With it being overcast for us lighting wasn't too much of an issue, but I could see if it were bright and all the targets down in the woods that seeing them would have been a real challange. 
I thought the course was great though. Very challenging! I poo'd one easy shot and then totally miss judged one for a zero and after that I kinda shut it off. We rushed fr about target 20 on (being we were the last group) Infact at one point I was 6 targets ahead of the last person in out froup who was scoring and collecting arrows. Well that lead to alot of 8' and 5's going for 14's on targets that I didn't put much thought into--flinging arrows basically. Then at the javelina I stoped and starting getting back into my routine. and finished off with a 14 and 12 and all 10's on some pretty tough shots. All in all I scored terrible due to a few bad shots and two terrible judges.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> With it being *overcast* for us lighting wasn't too much of an issue, but I could see if it were bright and all the targets down in the woods that seeing them would have been a real challange.
> I thought the course was great though. Very challenging! I poo'd one easy shot and then totally miss judged one for a zero and after that I kinda shut it off. We rushed fr about target 20 on (being we were the last group) Infact at one point I was 6 targets ahead of the last person in out froup who was scoring and collecting arrows. Well that lead to alot of 8' and 5's going for 14's on targets that I didn't put much thought into--flinging arrows basically. Then at the javelina I stoped and starting getting back into my routine. and finished off with a 14 and 12 and all 10's on some pretty tough shots. All in all I scored terrible due to a few bad shots and two terrible judges.


Overcast?! Are we talking about the same course? 
Did Friday night turn in to Saturday for you and your were trying to see through your eyelids?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Overcast?! Are we talking about the same course?
> Did Friday night turn in to Saturday for you and your were trying to see through your eyelids?


It wasn't super bright Sunday afternoon.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

shootstraight said:


> Yeah right, I even broke out the XXL to shoot with to make you feel at home. Actually I shot like crap, so glad there wasn't anyone else there to witness that.


You don't know how bad I wanted to come up there and shoot with you and John. But I just made a move to back tension this past week and didn't want to embarrass myself too bad in front of quality shooters like you guys. 

Truthfully, it had more to do with not paying for a hotel or having to leave home at 5:00 AM than anything else.

But I will shoot with you guys someday. :smile:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

TANC said:


> You don't know how bad I wanted to come up there and shoot with you and John. But I just made a move to back tension this past week and didn't want to embarrass myself too bad in front of quality shooters like you guys.
> 
> Truthfully, it had more to do with not paying for a hotel or having to leave home at 5:00 AM than anything else.
> 
> But I will shoot with you guys someday. :smile:


They won't have any shoots till late summer & just before bow season. I believe they are doing 2 more this year.


And Kent, anyway you hash it out, you shot over most everyones head. I am impressed. (for now)


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't be impressed.........  Wait until I shoot good for a _complete_ round. I'm not there yet but I do feel I'm getting closer each week.......




mag41vance said:


> They won't have any shoots till late summer & just before bow season. I believe they are doing 2 more this year.
> 
> 
> And Kent, anyway you hash it out, you shot over most everyones head. I am impressed. (for now)


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Don't be impressed.........  Wait until I shoot good for a _complete_ round. I'm not there yet but I do feel I'm getting closer each week.......


He's saying he's still a bit short of a full round.:angel:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> He's saying he's still a bit short of a full round.:angel:


Exactly!


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Any links or results for the shoot yet?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

jamerman09 said:


> Any links or results for the shoot yet?


Not due to lack of asking on my part. As soon as I hear something I will post a link. I appreciate everyones patience.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

TANC you missed a great shoot .As far as being embarrassed ,I shot so far down it's not funny .Watch out next time I just bought a GT500 from Nick .Man this bow will shoot .I should have it ready to go in KY, wish me luck .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> .Watch out next time I just bought a GT500 from Nick .Man this bow will shoot .I should have it ready to go in KY, wish me luck .


John shooting ANYTHING but his Mathew's. The rapture must be right around the corner! :teeth:

Glad to know you're enjoying it John, I know I love mine!

Nick had to make some room. He bought a 6 pack of hooks and with the "Snow Bird" GT coming he was a hook short.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Now he has a extra hook ,he sold 2 bows this week .The big ? is what bow will fill the extra hook .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Now he has a extra hook ,he sold 2 bows this week .The big ? is what bow will fill the extra hook .


That hook won't remain "single" for long.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Man, I don't ck this thread for a day and I'm getting thrown around like Bob's bow. I don't have an extra hook, I traded a bow and bought a bow therefore no empty hooks. Six is plenty...


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Man, I don't ck this thread for a day and I'm getting thrown around like Bob's bow. I don't have an extra hook, I traded a bow and bought a bow therefore no empty hooks. Six is plenty...


 My poor bow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

Come on John, dont lay that mathews down


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Solocam3D said:


> Come on John, dont lay that mathews down


You shot great Dale. Congrats!!


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

Where are the results for this shoot posted?


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> You shot great Dale. Congrats!!


Thanks Bob, I think that was about as tough of a course as any I have shot so I was pleased with my shooting. Hope to make a good showing in Kentucky.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Dale, you definitely walked off with the best score considering shooting pins from that distance, guess you're keeping the C4. We were too busy 14 hunting to consider score.


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

Where can you see the results??


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Solocam3D said:


> Where can you see the results??


Here's Brandon's post:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1212656


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great shooting Dale ,that course kicked my you know what .I'm still going to shoot my C4 ,just playing around with something new for now .


----------



## ONEIDAONE (Mar 6, 2004)

jamerman09 said:


> The cousrse was great, didnt shoot so well but reading the other posts neither did a few others!! I did get a chance to meet some great guys though so it was worth it. Thanks Chris and Ian for letting me shoot with yall had a great time!


no problem man. great shooting with you too!


----------



## ONEIDAONE (Mar 6, 2004)

anybody heard anything about prizes?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

ONEIDAONE said:


> anybody heard anything about prizes?


Not sure. I will do some research.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

When is another Liberty shoot happening.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

1vabwhntr said:


> When is another Liberty shoot happening.


Liberty University Archers are home for the summer. I believe they'll have a couple of shoots when school starts back in late summer/early fall.


----------

